# We are leaving for Westin -St. John in 1 1/2 weeks!



## buzzy (Jan 15, 2007)

Yea!!  I have done a fair amount of research, rented a jeep and are bringing our snorkel gear and backpack beach chairs.  We have our places to eat picked out and are still up in the air about going to the Monday night feast at Caneel Bay (not sure it is worth the $75 per person) and Morgans Mangos ("mixed reviews").  We are playing it by ear about taking the ferry to Tortola. (we do not want to do an organized snorkeling tour but want to tour the island for the day on our own.).  Also up in the air is visiting St. Thomas for the day to tour the island.  

Any opinions or last minute advise?  Thanks!


----------



## JanT (Jan 15, 2007)

Buzzy,

No advice other than to have a FANTASTIC time - you lucky devil.  I'm hoping to get a trade into the Westin sometime in my life!    Have a great time!

Jan


----------



## buzzy (Jan 15, 2007)

JanT said:


> Buzzy,
> 
> No advice other than to have a FANTASTIC time - you lucky devil.  I'm hoping to get a trade into the Westin sometime in my life!    Have a great time!
> 
> Jan



Thanks Jan,

Actually, we rented the unit, I didn't think I would ever get the trade


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Buzzy,

I have been to St. John about a dozen times. If you private message me with your phone # I'm happy to call you this afternoon and answer any questions and share a few personal favorite spots that you will be alone on a world class beach. My top favorites I'll post for everyone's benefit.

If you are looking for the best food on St. John go to the following:

Zozo's - www.zozo2.net
Stone Terrace - www.stoneterrace.com

Both are high end gourmet and very romatic settings.

Morgan's Mango has very good specials but sometimes there's a wait. I would do that for dinner and do Caneel's lunch buffet instead. Great views from your table. Believe it or not, the Caneel burger is one of the best on island and is surpassed only by Skinny Legs in Coral Bay, another must visit (either lunch or an afternoon "beverage" after Salt Pond Bay - see below).

Best Snorkeling:

1) Salt Pond Bay - swim out to 3rd buoy before 1 PM and sea turtle sighting is 90%+ possibility. Rays tend to hang out in the center of the Bay over the sandy areas. Don't miss the 1/4 mile hike from the south end of the beach to Jumby Bay (past the salt pond). See thousands of figurines that vistors have assembled from washed up coral (almost spooky).
2) Waterlemon Cay - bit of a hike but great starfish (huge) and fish schools. Swim around the Cay in a clockwise direction so the current coming around the point is at your back, versus fighting it.
3) Oppenheimer Beach (next to Harksnest Beach in Hawknest Bay). Swim out to the right along the rocks, great fish, calm water.

After a hard day's snorkeling, we love to relax in the Westin's hot tub (next to the main pool) with a good cocktail, really works out your muscles.

The food at the Westin is overrated and gets boring quickly with the exception of Chloe and Bernards in the main building which is good, just very overpriced.

Jost Van Dyke is a great day trip, make sure they take you to White Harbor (not Great Harbor where you clear customs) for snorkelling along the west side for incredible schools of fish and the occasional 6 foot tarpon. Great snorkeling just to the right of Jost at Sandy Spit/Sandy Cay.

For better snorkellers, the Indians is a rock formation to the east of St. John almost to Norman Island (the setting for the book Treasure Island). Cruz Bay Watersports can arrange all of these (great people) or rent your own 22 Foot Maho from Ocean Runner a few doors down. You can then clear customs and do Jost for the AM and the Indians that PM.

Start planning your return trip now, St. John is as addictive as it gets...

Have fun!

John


----------



## Gerie (Jan 15, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> Don't miss the 1/4 mile hike from the south end of the beach to Jumby Bay (past the salt pond). See thousands of figurines that vistors have assembled from washed up coral (almost spooky).
> 
> John



Just one little correction, John.  The beach with the washed up coral creations is Drunk Bay, not Jumby Bay, which is another fine spot on the north shore.  

Otherwise, excellent suggestions as usual.

Gerie


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Gerie,

I stand corrected by my friend and true USVI expert Gerie !!!

As Dan Qualye (mistakingly) said when addressing the United Negro College Fund...."A Mind is a Terrible Thing to Lose"....

Gerie, as you well know, mine is half gone 

See you at the BBC pool bar !!!

John


----------



## mariawolf (Jan 15, 2007)

I second the suggestion of zozo and stone terrace for dinner--both are great==we are off to St John for the 5th time early May and I would do a return to both of those and have on several occasions.


----------



## kcgriffin (Jan 17, 2007)

Some St John suggestions…

Delbert Hill car and jeep rental (340) 776-6637 
I like them because they are located right downtown and you can park in their lot, parking can get to be a problem sometimes.

Starfish Market for Food

Restaurants


• Asolare (great for sunsets)
• Zozo (also sunsets)
The new sushi restaurant in the Starfish Market Plaza surprisingly good!
• La Tapa
• Tage-BEST RESTAURANT FOOD ON THE ISLAND!
• Morgans Mango
• Lime Inn
• Panini Beach (excellent Italian)
• Joes BBQ hut in the center of town (it is open air, you can’t miss it!)
• Miss Lucy’s in Coral Bay for Sunday brunch
• Skinny Legs in Coral Bay for the best burgers on the island

Bars

• Make sure you visit the Beach Bar. Kenny Chesney owns a villa on St. John and has been known to make an appearance with his band and play at the Bar.

• Woody’s Seafood shack


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 18, 2007)

Just to add on here.....

If you have time, make a day trip to The Baths over at BVI. One of our favorite places in the Virgin Islands!


----------



## LauraS93 (Jan 21, 2007)

All great advice above!!

Don't forget to have breakfast at Chilly Billy's.  It's a tradition for us, every time we go, which is 4 times since 1998.

At night, this same restaurant turns into Ten Tables.  We have never tried dinner there, it will always be a breakfast place for us.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 21, 2007)

ummmm, Chilly Billy's monkey bread french toast.....brings out the Homer Simpson in me......


----------



## 714 (Feb 15, 2007)

We were fortunate to get a 3 bedroom unit at the Westin on a trade with II for our 4th trip to St. John.  It is beautiful.  I agree with the other posts, Zozo's is fantastic, go there for a sunset dinner, we go there on each trip.  Tapa was good also, Morgan's Mango was just ok.  The food at the Westin is a bit pricey and nothing great, although our daughters did arrange for a surprise dinner for our anniversary and the Westin set it up on our patio and the food and service for that was excellent.  A trip to the Baths in the BVI is also fun.  You can take the Westin ferry service to St. Thomas on your own for a shopping trip or get a taxi while there for an island trip.  Have fun.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 18, 2007)

714,

which of your weeks snagged that 3 bedroom?

We just came back from St. Kitts.  While we were there we did the tour.  The salesman kept saying how good a trader the St. Kitts Marriott will be and it could get us into such places as "the Westin".  I had no idea what "Westin" he was talking about but think it could be the one in St. John.   

We're passing on the St. Kitts deal and hoping one of our other Marriotts might get us into St. John if we decide to try it.

Got any thoughts on this?

Thank you.

p.s.  Hi Gerie.  Fancy meeting you here.


----------



## baseball (Feb 19, 2007)

*Sunset Ridge owner/St John*

I have been to St John many times and have enjoyed the view from up on the mountain in our resort which actually overlooks the Westin. This is no Westin but then the Westin doesn't have the vistas that allow you to see St Thomas and other islands. 

_Advertising is not allowed on these boards.  Please refrain from doing so in the future._


----------



## JanT (Feb 19, 2007)

Quilter,

What was the pricing like for the St. Kitts Marriott weeks?


----------



## Quilter (Feb 19, 2007)

JanT said:


> Quilter,
> 
> What was the pricing like for the St. Kitts Marriott weeks?



Lots of prices on this one.  They have Platinum plus weeks 7, 51 & 52.  Also platinum, gold and silver.  There's 3 bedrooms and 2 bedrooms.  Interior and Exterior.  Oceanside, oceanview and gardenview.   

We considered the 2 bedroom oceanview, platinum, exterior (which has 2 balconys and would be on 2nd or 3rd floor).  It was $31,300.  2 Bd. Gardenview Interior platinum was $24,500.


----------



## akbmusic (Feb 20, 2007)

*Plantation ruins*

The Annaberg plantation ruins are worth the trip. There is normally someone on site to answer questions and we thought it was very interesting-some gorgeous views too!


----------



## 714 (Feb 21, 2007)

Quilter said:


> 714,
> 
> which of your weeks snagged that 3 bedroom?
> 
> ...


Hi
We got the Westin with a lock off geust suite unit from Ocean Pointe---I guess you can say we were just very lucky.
We did talk to owners at the Westin property and they said that it is hard to trade into as most of the owners use their week yearly.  We did do a tour presentation and the only thing that my husband and I remember was being quoted a price of $72,000 for a 2 bedroom!  So we passed on that---however St. John is beautiful.
How is the St. Kitts property, we are thinking of that for Jan. 2008?
Thanks


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 22, 2007)

714 said:


> Hi
> We got the Westin with a lock off geust suite unit from Ocean Pointe---I guess you can say we were just very lucky.
> We did talk to owners at the Westin property and they said that it is hard to trade into as most of the owners use their week yearly.  We did do a tour presentation and the only thing that my husband and I remember was being quoted a price of $72,000 for a 2 bedroom!  So we passed on that---however St. John is beautiful.
> How is the St. Kitts property, we are thinking of that for Jan. 2008?
> Thanks



A lock-off at WSJ???  You better check on that - if you look at the unit layouts. There are 4 units types for the Hillside villas (Vigin Grand) at WSJ - a studio, a studio with a loft, a 2Bd and a 3Bd - none have lock-offs.  The Bay Vista units (under construction, and not opening until at least later this year) also do not have LOs.


----------



## 714 (Feb 23, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> A lock-off at WSJ???  You better check on that - if you look at the unit layouts. There are 4 units types for the Hillside villas (Vigin Grand) at WSJ - a studio, a studio with a loft, a 2Bd and a 3Bd - none have lock-offs.  The Bay Vista units (under construction, and not opening until at least later this year) also do not have LOs.



We had a 3 bedroom unit at the Westin St. John that we got with our lock-off portion of our Marriott Ocean Pointe unit.  We had the unit split and deposited with II.  So we did not have a lock-off at the WSJ.


----------

